# كتاب ASM Handbook, Volume 14A - Metalworking: Bulk Forming



## أحمد دعبس (30 سبتمبر 2016)

*أخوانى فى الله
أحضرت لكم كتاب
ASM Handbook, Volume 14A - Metalworking: Bulk Forming





ويتناول الموضوعات الأتية :

Introduction
1. Introduction to Bulk-Forming Processes 
2. Design for Deformation Processing
Forging Equipment and Dies
3. Hammers and Presses for Forging
4. Selection of Forging Equipment 
5. Dies and Die Materials for Hot Forging
6. Die Wear 
7. Lubricants and Their Applications in Forging
8. Die Manufacturing and Finishing 
Forging Processes
9. Open-Die Forging 
10. Closed-Die Forging in Hammers and Presses
11. Hot Upset Forging 
12. Roll Forging
13. Ring Rolling 
14. Rotary Swaging of Bars and Tubes
15. Radial Forging 
16. Rotary Forging
17. Isothermal and Hot-Die Forging 
18. Precision Hot Forging
19. Coining 
20. Powder Forging
21. Practical Aspects of Converting Ingot to Billet 
Forging of Steels and Heat-Resistant Alloys
22. Forging of Carbon and Alloy Steels
23. Forging of Stainless Steels
24. Forging of Heat-Resistant Alloys
25. Forging of Refractory Metals
26. Thermomechanical Processing of Ferrous Alloys 
Forging of Nonferrous Metals
27. Forging of Aluminum Alloys
28. Forging of Copper and Copper Alloys
29. Forging of Magnesium Alloys 
30. Forging of Nickel-Base Alloys
31. Forging of Titanium Alloys 31. Forging of Titanium Alloys
31. Forging of Titanium Alloys
32. Bulk Forming of Intermetallic Alloys 
33. Forging of Discontinuously Reinforced Aluminum Composites
34. Thermomechanical Processes for Nonferrous Alloys 
Cold Heading and Cold Extrusion
35. Cold Heading
36. Cold Extrusion
Other Bulk Forming Processes
37. Conventional Hot Extrusion
38. Hydrostatic Extrusion of Metals and Alloys 
39. Wire, Rod, and Tube Drawing
40. Flat, Bar, and Shape Rolling 
41. Roll Forming of Axially Symmetric Components
42. Thread Rolling 
43. Coextrusion
44. Flow Forming 
45. Extrusion of Aluminum Alloys
46. Equal-Channel Angular Extrusion 
Microstructure Evolution, Constitutive Behavior, and Workability
47. Plastic Deformation Structures 
48. Recovery, Recrystallization, and Grain-Growth Structures
49. Constitutive Equations 
50. Evaluation of Workability for Bulk Forming Processes
51. Evolution of Microstructure during Hot Working 
52. Bulk Workability of Metals
53. Workability Theory and Application in Bulk Forming Processes 
54. Workability in Forging
55. Workability and Process Design in Extrusion and Wire Drawing 
56. Bulk Workability Testing
57. Cold Upset Testing 
58. Hot-Compression Testing
59. Hot-Tension Testing 
60. Torsion Testing to Assess Bulk Workability
61. Hot Working Simulation by Hot Torsion Testing 
62. Thermomechanical Testing
Modeling and Computer Aided Process Design for Bulk Forming
63. Finite Element Method Applications in Bulk Forming
64. Design Optimization for Dies and Preforms 
65. Rapid Tooling for Forging Dies
66. Workpiece Materials Database 
67. Models for Predicting Microstructural Evolution
68. Polycrystal Modeling, Plastic Forming, and Deformation Textures 
69. Transformation and Recrystallization Textures Associated with Steel Processing Forging Design
70. Forging Design Involving Parting Line and Grain Flow
71. Forging Design Involving Draft 
72. Forging Design Involving Ribs and Bosses
73. Forging Design Involving Corners and Fillets 
74. Forging Design Involving Webs
75. Forging Design Involving Cavities and Holes 
76. Forging Design Involving Flash and Trim
77. Forging Design Dimensions and Tolerances 
Resource Information
Useful Formulas for Deformation Analysis and Workability Testing
Glossary of Terms
Steel Hardness Conversions
Nonferrous Hardness Conversions
Metric Conversion Guide
Abbreviations and Symbols
Index 

أتمنى أن تستفيدوا منه وأن ينال إعجابكم
رابط تنزيل كتاب ASM Handbook, Volume 14A - Metalworking: Bulk Forming*​


----------

